# Alternative OpenSource à Keynote



## brendan3 (6 Juillet 2020)

Avant d'installer Linux sur mon Mac, j'aimerais savoir s'il existe une application Open Source de qualité équivalente à Keynote: nombreuses animations, possibilité d'afficher plusieurs diapos sur une seule page, etc...


----------



## MrTom (6 Juillet 2020)

Hello,

OpenOffice.org Impress ou LibreOffice.org.








						Keynote Alternatives for Linux | AlternativeTo
					

Keynote is not available for Linux but there are plenty of alternatives that runs on Linux with similar functionality. The best Linux alternative is LibreOffice -...



					alternativeto.net


----------

